# Young Sheldon - Season One Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thread to discuss the first season of Young Sheldon. Spoilers allowed up to any episode that has aired on CBS. Unlike BBT, this doesn't appear to be a series that needs weekly/episodic threads.

I'm enjoying this. I like the pacing, the characters, the tone of the stories. Very not-BBT.

The kid playing Sheldon is doing a great job. Love the addition of Meemaw (Annie Potts) to the cast.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Last night's episode made me wonder what happened to Sheldon's brother? I know we've seen Missy once, but I don't remember Sheldon ever talking about his brother.

Also, as someone who took his parent's car at 14, I found that scene completely stupid. Nobody would drive like that unless they simply couldn't reach the pedals and see over the dashboard at the same time, which shouldn't have been the case for this kid.

The scenes in church were pretty funny.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Last night's episode made me wonder what happened to Sheldon's brother? I know we've seen Missy once, but I don't remember Sheldon ever talking about his brother.


Sheldon's talked about him a number of times over the years.
http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/George_Cooper_Jr.

(Unlike Spock and his brother.)


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

After the first episode I thought, "how can a comedy not be funny?" But now I like it.

It's like The Orville of half hour shows.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I very much liked this week's episode with Meemaw. I laughed out lout at several points. Like when the parents came home and the kids are running amok. Specifically, Missy suddenly tearing through the room, waving her arms, yelling "I ate soooooo much candy!" I'm liking Missy a lot.

And the church scene cracked me up.
Sheldon: "What about before the Big Bang?"
Preacher: "There was no Big Bang, there was only The Word."
Sheldon: "Was the word 'Kaboom!'?"

I like the differences between the characters. Missy has a sharp wit. And George Jr. I'm finding interesting. He's quiet and seems to observe more than the lets on. And I like the neighbor kid (Billy?). He just makes me laugh with his expressions.

So far, I've not only liked the show, but I've been growing to like it a lot. Maybe it's transitory, but it's becoming one of my more favorite shows.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Love this show. The kid playing Sheldon is awesome. :up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> I very much liked this week's episode with Meemaw. I laughed out lout at several points. Like when the parents came home and the kids are running amok. Specifically, Missy suddenly tearing through the room, waving her arms, yelling "I ate soooooo much candy!" I'm liking Missy a lot.
> 
> And the church scene cracked me up.
> Sheldon: "What about before the Big Bang?"
> ...


Agree with everything you said. Loved the church scene too.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I assume Meemaw got to the hospital by taxi since she had no car. I'm surprised none of the kids asked how she got there.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm glad I stuck around for a few more episodes. I wasn't impressed with the first one but after the next two I'm hooked.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm sure everyone noticed that the nurse at the hospital was played by Vernee Watson - IMDb who has played a similar (but different) character in 6 episodes of Big Bang.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The Spud said:


> I'm sure everyone noticed that the nurse at the hospital was played by Vernee Watson - IMDb who has played a similar (but different) character in 6 episodes of Big Bang.


Oh darn! How did I miss her? She's hilarious.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The Spud said:


> I'm sure everyone noticed that the nurse at the hospital was played by Vernee Watson - IMDb who has played a similar (but different) character in 6 episodes of Big Bang.


Yeah...spotted her right away. My favorite appearance by her was when Howard went to the ER with the robotic hand latched onto his junk...


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

The Spud said:


> I'm sure everyone noticed that the nurse at the hospital was played by Vernee Watson - IMDb who has played a similar (but different) character in 6 episodes of Big Bang.


I saw that right away. I loved that little Easter egg.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I think they darken Iain Armitage's (young Sheldon) hair. He's blonder in real life. I think in one of the shots I saw during the show, the base/roots of his hairline above his forehead looked lighter.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

bobcarn said:


> I think they darken Iain Armitage's (young Sheldon) hair. He's blonder in real life. I think in one of the shots I saw during the show, the base/roots of his hairline above his forehead looked lighter.


Yeah, I think (not certain as my memory sucks now) that he had lighter hair (looked natural) in his role on 'Big Little Lies' earlier this year.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I thought the most recent episode was a huge downer, but I'll admit that's probably more on me based on the dad story than the show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Definitely not anywhere near as good as BBT, but still fairly funny... Haven't checked the ratings.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mattack said:


> Definitely not anywhere near as good as BBT, but still fairly funny... Haven't checked the ratings.


Viewers --
Ep 1, 17.2M
Ep 2, 12.7M
Ep 3, 12.4M

About 1-2M fewer than BBT (Eps 2&3)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

You want the 18-49 rating.
That's more relevant.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been enjoying the show and the characters. Sheldon is great and his mom sounds like his mom in BBT. She is less harsh though. She is showing support to Sheldon and his issues he has as he grows up. I like that a lot. I hope Meemaw is a regular, she was a hoot!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Sheldon is great and his mom sounds like his mom in BBT.


You do realize it's the same actress' daughter playing the mother on Young Sheldon?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The show gets better with every episode IMO. Missy continues to be my favorite. "I was this close to having my own room".


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Liked seeing Sheldons introduction to comic books.
Also love the sister.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I continue to enjoy this show. Yes, the current episode was pretty good. 

Maybe because I never had kids myself, so it's all so foreign to me, but I am constantly amazed at how much Zoey looks like her mother - both in looks and mannerisms. That sort of thing always amazes me profoundly.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm liking it more than I thought. But on the BBT, Sheldon makes his dad out to be a horrible monster - and in Young Sheldon, he's not the greatest dad, but he doesn't seem to be a horrible monster.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dthmj said:


> I'm liking it more than I thought. But on the BBT, Sheldon makes his dad out to be a horrible monster - and in Young Sheldon, he's not the greatest dad, but he doesn't seem to be a horrible monster.


It's not like Sheldon to have a skewed perception of things, is it.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

dthmj said:


> I'm liking it more than I thought. But on the BBT, Sheldon makes his dad out to be a horrible monster - and in Young Sheldon, he's not the greatest dad, but he doesn't seem to be a horrible monster.


It's four episodes.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> It's not like Sheldon to have a skewed perception of things, is it.


I am wondering if that will all be happening as he is older - his relationship of his mom is different than the mother portrayed here.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

dthmj said:


> I'm liking it more than I thought. But on the BBT, Sheldon makes his dad out to be a horrible monster - and in Young Sheldon, he's not the greatest dad, but he doesn't seem to be a horrible monster.


I've talked about this with my Mom (we watch the show together). I wouldn't say he portray's his father as a horrible monster, but he definitely implied he was a drunk, and in one specific instance a thief. They also specifically state that his dad dies when Sheldon is 14, so if they're gonna stick to that they have what? 5 seasons until they have to kill him off?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I am curious as to what their plan is for the timeline of the show. On BBT they've said that Sheldon started his undergrad at the age of 11. That only gives them two years of "Sheldon in high school" before they need to adjust to "Sheldon at university".


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

getbak said:


> I am curious as to what their plan is for the timeline of the show. On BBT they've said that Sheldon started his undergrad at the age of 11. That only gives them two years of "Sheldon in high school" before they need to adjust to "Sheldon at university".


And then, does Sheldon leave home to attend college? The only thing I could find as to his college life is the Wikipedia reference that "the college he went to for undergraduate studies has yet to be revealed, but he feels it is superior to the others' alma maters." Presumably, then, not a local school? Or, the show could play with this aspect.

Of course, TV could play out the 2 years of TV time to many years. But, then, how to delay Iain Armitage's own growth?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I didn't really like the first couple of episodes, but I think it has gotten much better (and much funnier). The episode that got me hooked was the episode where dad has the heart attack. I loved where the older brother takes them to the hospital in MeeMaw's car and Jim Parsons says..(paraphrasing)..."You ever wonder why I don't want to drive? Well this is why" and you see the brother crashing into trashcans." I also like the introduction to his love for comic books and I'm sure we'll see him introduced to the other geeky things that make Sheldon what he is (Star Wars, computer tech and so forth). I also loved Sheldon's church visits and his arguments with the pastor.

Still not loving his siblings, at least for now, they are too much the stereotypical snotty, wisecracking siblings we see on too many TV shows. It will be interesting to see how they evolve.

Oh and MeeMaw is a hoot


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

dthmj said:


> I'm liking it more than I thought. But on the BBT, Sheldon makes his dad out to be a horrible monster - and in Young Sheldon, he's not the greatest dad, but he doesn't seem to be a horrible monster.


Actually, all he did was say his dad drank. He never really showed any negative emotions towards his father.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> Of course, TV could play out the 2 years of TV time to many years. But, then, how to delay Iain Armitage's own growth?


Heh, two of the kids on "Fresh off the Boat" (including the main character) have grown a LOT and it seems strange for their characters to behave largely the same as before.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mattack said:


> Heh, two of the kids on "Fresh off the Boat" (including the main character) have grown a LOT and it seems strange for their characters to behave largely the same as before.


I just noticed that--Eddie has gotten big!


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

Loved the Musk cameo at the end.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

_Come all without. Come all within.
You'll not see nothing like the mighty Quinn!

Come all without. Come all within.
You'll not see nothing like the mighty Quinn!

Come all without. Come all within.
You'll not see nothing like the mighty Quinn!_

It's been stuck in my head for every waking moment since I watched the episode last night. It's like a damn thought virus.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

'Big Bang Theory' spinoff 'Young Sheldon' gets a second season


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> 'Big Bang Theory' spinoff 'Young Sheldon' gets a second season


I'm glad. This is one of those shows I stuck with after a blah pilot. It's definitely gotten better.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

smbaker said:


> _Come all without. Come all within.
> You'll not see nothing like the mighty Quinn!
> 
> Come all without. Come all within.
> ...


I like the line which went something like "You'd think the writer could have gotten the grammar correct." I know that wasn't the line, but the gist was there. Of course the writers of that song...Bob Dylan.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Of course the writers of that song...Bob Dylan


I've only loved that song for a million years... and never knew he wrote it. :flushed:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I've only loved that song for a million years... and never knew he wrote it. :flushed:


I love that version of the song. Dylan's version sounds like a funeral dirge.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I also like this show after giving it a second chance. Annie Potts is tremendous, giving laughs, tenderness, and wit -love her!
I wish I had set an SP earlier. I despise not being able to catch up on Xfinity On
Demand.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Last night's episode was one of the best 30 minutes ever. Absolutely a great episode. The kid playing Young Sheldon is amazing in the role. And Meemaw is killing it!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Last night's episode was one of the best 30 minutes ever. Absolutely a great episode. The kid playing Young Sheldon is amazing in the role. And Meemaw is killing it!


Billy had me dying.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Billy Sparks stole the show for me.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> Billy Sparks stole the show for me.


"I want to go third"

It was fun seeing Billy Gardell again (*Mike *& Molly). He needs to find another series, he's too good to not be on TV.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've enjoyed the show much more since Annie Potts joined the cast as Mee Maw. It's enjoyable for sure.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

A reference on "the other show" recalled something I miss in my daily calendar:


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The sister could have her own show. I didn't think I would like it when first announced but is very good show.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

cannonz said:


> The sister could have her own show. I didn't think I would like it when first announced but is very good show.


Best laugh in the previous ep was when she said at the family dinner table (in response to something I forget)&#8230; "Well, this is awkward"


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree about his sister. They give her great lines and she executes them perfectly.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I love Billy Sparks! I just have to look at him and I start laughing.

I totally lost it during his Sunday school class when he informed Pastor Jeff that he was going to convert the whole class to his new religion! That was so perfect!

There's not a character on the show that I don't like. Even the secondary characters like the teachers.

Math Teacher: So the square of Sine plus Cosine equals 1. .... Sheldon.
Sheldon: I don't want to embarrass you, so I'll give you a minute to think about what you just said.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Kind of a shame they wasted billy gardell as Billy’s dad. He’d have made a great adult Billy for BBT.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm so glad I gave this show a second chance. It is probably my favorite show now. I often think of the adult Missy that was on BBT when young Missy is on the screen. It's a very easy transition to imagine.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Last night's episode was one of the best 30 minutes ever. Absolutely a great episode. The kid playing Young Sheldon is amazing in the role. And Meemaw is killing it!





Gunnyman said:


> I've enjoyed the show much more since Annie Potts joined the cast as Mee Maw. It's enjoyable for sure.


I love jibes that go back and forth between Meemaw and Sheldon's father.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I just have trouble seeing the Meemaw on Young Sheldon turning into the Meemaw that we saw on BBT. It's the only casting choice that I have trouble with on Young Sheldon.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I liked how Mary was soooooo happy Sheldon was taking an interest in religion, and then how it turned to horror as Sheldon of course would take in interest in RELIGION. As in ALL RELIGION.

"Your religion doesn't make me feel very good."
"That's how you know it's working." HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Hasn't the grown up sister only been in like one episode of the BBT? Would love to revisit his brother and sister in BBT as adults.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> A reference on "the other show" recalled something I miss in my daily calendar:
> 
> View attachment 32499


Yes! I totally remembered that Larson bit when I heard that line. I'm a huge Gary Larson fan and that one is a classic (among about a zillion others of his!).


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Hasn't the grown up sister only been in like one episode of the BBT? Would love to revisit his brother and sister in BBT as adults.


She appeared in one episode in the first season, The Porkchop Indeterminacy, but she has been mentioned throughout the series.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Hasn't the grown up sister only been in like one episode of the BBT? Would love to revisit his brother and sister in BBT as adults.


It'd be cool if they had the brother, and maybe Tam too.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

sharkster said:


> Yes! I totally remembered that Larson bit when I heard that line. I'm a huge Gary Larson fan and that one is a classic (among about a zillion others of his!).


Made me pull out my "The Complete Farside" Collection


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

bobcarn said:


> It'd be cool if they had the brother, and maybe Tam too.


I don't recall the brother being mentioned until YS was broadcast.
Also, on BBT, IIRC, the father was made out to be a drunk - on YS, he's a good father (&#8230;so far)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Made me pull out my "The Complete Farside" Collection


Is this the coolest thing ever, or what?? I also have this set (of course) and haven't pulled it out in forever. Heck, it weighs a ton. I bought it when it first came out and it was worth every penny.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> I don't recall the brother being mentioned until YS was broadcast.


Young Sheldon - Season One Thread *spoilers*


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> I don't recall the brother being mentioned until YS was broadcast.
> Also, on BBT, IIRC, the father was made out to be a drunk - on YS, he's a good father (&#8230;so far)


As recently as a season or two ago. Sheldon told his mom that maybe she'd like the engagement ring back since Amy broke up with him and that maybe his brother could use it. Mary said no way was she going to allow George to give that ring to his sleazy girlfriend. Sheldon pointed out that Mary Magdalene used to be a prostitute, and Mary said that when George redeems mankind, he could do whatever he wants with the ring.

Also, Sheldon made previous references to George sitting on his head and farting, or making Sheldon punch himself.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Annie Potts really cracks me up.

Meemaw: "Maybe you're a little jealous of your brother."
George: "No. I got it all planned. When I graduate high school, I'm gonna be a professional male model."
Meemaw: "That's hilarious!"
George: "What? I'm good looking."
Meemaw: "No. That you think you'll graduate high school."
HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

LMAO Annie Potts is just so great in this role. I hope she stays a regular character.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The Spud said:


> She appeared in one episode in the first season, The Porkchop Indeterminacy, but she has been mentioned throughout the series.


Her character was also featured heavily in "The Cooper Extraction" (S7E11), in which Sheldon went back to Texas to help her, as she was having a baby. (She didn't actually appear in the episode.)



Tony_T said:


> I don't recall the brother being mentioned until YS was broadcast.
> Also, on BBT, IIRC, the father was made out to be a drunk - on YS, he's a good father (&#8230;so far)


BBT also indicated that his parents got into shouting matches with each other, seemingly often enough that Sheldon established coping mechanisms to deal with the fighting.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Tony_T said:


> A reference on "the other show" recalled something I miss in my daily calendar:
> 
> View attachment 32499


I love this comic. It always makes me laugh.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I also thought this show was meh after watching the first episode and have grown to love it. I honestly didn't think they could make it work.

George, the older brother, was recently mentioned on TBBT as a candidate for Best Man when Sheldon couldn't figure out which of his friends to choose as Bast Man.

One thing I'd like to see them explore is why Mary became so religious. From what I can tell, MeeMaw isn't terribly religious (she goes to church, but she doesn't appear to be a "True Believer". George Sr certainly isn't the religious type. So how did Mary become the bible thumper they depict, especially on TBBT? I wonder if that will have something to do with George Sr down the road. (as an aside, my Grandfather was very religious, but only became so after my Aunt almost died, so that was a seminal moment for him).

I also loved Richard Kind as the only Jewish person in the area and his comments about that. Then again, I love almost everything Richard Kind is in.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Did they ever mention what age Sheldon was when he got 'tested' to see if he was crazy? I hope we see that.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> ...
> BBT also indicated that his parents got into shouting matches with each other, seemingly often enough that Sheldon established coping mechanisms to deal with the fighting.


Those shouting matches need to be looked at through a new lens with this show. It originally seemed that the marriage was contentious and his father a real prick. But it's not looking to be the case. I'm thinking that it may be Sheldon's view of his youth that is.... skewed. Which makes sense, as he tends to greatly exaggerate things that make him uncomfortable.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

bobcarn said:


> Those shouting matches need to be looked at through a new lens with this show.* It originally seemed that the marriage was contentious and his father a real prick. But it's not looking to be the case. I'm thinking that it may be Sheldon's view of his youth that is.... skewed.* Which makes sense, as he tends to greatly exaggerate things that make him uncomfortable.


I'm thinking that they did not foresee YS 8-10 years ago and YS would not be a comedy if they stuck with a drunk and abusive dad.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> Those shouting matches need to be looked at through a new lens with this show. It originally seemed that the marriage was contentious and his father a real prick. But it's not looking to be the case. I'm thinking that it may be Sheldon's view of his youth that is.... skewed. Which makes sense, as he tends to greatly exaggerate things that make him uncomfortable.


Exactly what Tony_T said. Depicting Sheldon's childhood as described on TBBT would not make for a very enjoyable TV show. Therefore, they are going to have to take some liberties. I'm in favor of that since I think Young Sheldon has been great and I'm much more interested in watching the version of the show that has been airing so far than I am a version where George Sr. becomes unlikable and abusive. And I certainly don't want his character to die anytime soon, since the dynamic between he and Meemaw is one of the best parts of the show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Who would expect Sheldon’s view of his childhood to be correct? Go back to the earliest adult Sheldon we ever saw and him through the years. He often misinterpreted human interactions and emotions. Heck, they even had an episode a couple of years ago where he got an emotion detector from MIT or somewhere.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

This is not Sheldon's view of his childhood, it the Writers on the BBT view 5-10 years ago vs the Writers view on YS.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> This is not Sheldon's view of his childhood, it the Writers on the BBT view 5-10 years ago vs the Writers view on YS.


Huh? That is my point. Young Sheldon is showing things as they happened and Sheldon's narration is providing an interpretation that bridges to BBT. Sheldon's views were demonstrated on BBT. Young Sheldon is showing that his interpretations of human emotions and reactions were wrong. Again.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Huh? That is my point. Young Sheldon is showing things as they happened and Sheldon's narration is providing an interpretation that bridges to BBT. Sheldon's views were demonstrated on BBT. Young Sheldon is showing that his interpretations of human emotions and reactions were wrong. Again.


Or Sheldon's memories as described on TBBT over the last several years are exactly how they happened, and now the writers of YS are realizing that a TV show with people like that would not be enjoyable viewing.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the reference in YS that his brother has as he called them, fake testicles hanging from the hitch on his truck was also on BBT


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Or Sheldon's memories as described on TBBT over the last several years are exactly how they happened, and now the writers of YS are realizing that a TV show with people like that would not be enjoyable viewing.


Why force yourself out of the scene when you don't have to? That's a cynical approach.

Plus we have seen Sheldon misinterpret. Every kid does it to some extent. Heck, half the remembering TV shows have there "And that's when I realized my Dad was not so bad." Except Sheldon is not able to come to that conclusion on his own.

So, it is completely within the story framework for Sheldon is misinterpret. He has exaggerated many personal traits into taboo like objects (well, Penny is a bit slutty; he is right about that one).


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> I'm thinking that they did not foresee YS 8-10 years ago and YS would not be a comedy if they stuck with a drunk and abusive dad.


True. But I still think it's Sheldon's propensity towards exaggeration. When you look at Sheldon's stories of his childhood, he always had BOTH parents fighting and yelling. Going just by his stories, you'd think Mary was almost as bad. But Mary appears on BBT, so we see that she's not bad. Unfortunately, his father passed away, so all we're left with is Sheldon's stories. I can only think of one thing that would objectively bad that the father did going by Sheldon's stories. The rest is that they argued, which can be very upsetting when you're a young child.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I think it'd be funny if on TBBT they had George visit to introduce Sheldon to his new girlfriend, and it turns out she's really smart and he managed to get her because he had so much experience from being around Sheldon.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> True. But I still think it's Sheldon's propensity towards exaggeration. When you look at Sheldon's stories of his childhood, he always had BOTH parents fighting and yelling. Going just by his stories, you'd think Mary was almost as bad. But Mary appears on BBT, so we see that she's not bad. Unfortunately, his father passed away, so all we're left with is Sheldon's stories. I can only think of one thing that would objectively bad that the father did going by Sheldon's stories. The rest is that they argued, which can be very upsetting when you're a young child.


I'm not positive, but on TBBT hasn't Mary badmouthed George Sr. on some occasions? I seem to recall that, but my memory is vague. if that's the case, then I tend to agree with theory that the writers are just trying to create a more amenable version of YS so that viewers don't tune out. But if she was always kind about her hubby, then I stand corrected.

With that said, there have been plenty of comedies where the parents are always fighting. As written I don't think that would work well here.

Off topic, I find it interesting that YS always dresses up like the class nerd, wearing a button down shirt and such, but grown up Sheldon always wears more causal clothes, usually a Superhero t-shirt. It this to contrast his nerdy side with the heyseeds he grew up with, or just to show how the idea of a nerd has changed?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Here is the Big Bang Theory wiki page for Sheldon's father. Seems he was portrayed as dumb, drunk, and an adulterer - Sheldon knocks three times because he walked in on his father in bed with another woman.
http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/George_Cooper_Sr. (There may be BBT spoilers at that link)
I'm fairly certain the writers of YS have reformed George Sr. to be much more watchable, and it's not some grand plot to show that Sheldon exaggerates.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dthmj said:


> Here is the Big Bang Theory wiki page for Sheldon's father. Seems he was portrayed as dumb, drunk, and an adulterer - Sheldon knocks three times because he walked in on his father in bed with another woman.
> http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/George_Cooper_Sr. (There may be BBT spoilers at that link)
> I'm fairly certain the writers of YS have reformed George Sr. to be much more watchable, and it's not some grand plot to show that Sheldon exaggerates.


It's not a grand plot. It just fits within the confines of the Sheldon story.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I saw Jim Parsons on another show and he said he came up with the idea for the show because he has a nephew who is super smart and always doing crazy things. He never intended it to be about Sheldon. The CBS executives are the ones who decided it was going to be Young Sheldon, instead of another kid. They didn't care about TBBT canon.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Didn’t Sheldon say that Mary once put ground glass in George’s burger, or something to that effect?


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't really care since I like YS so if it doesn't tie into every aspect of the TBBT references to his childhood it won't detract from it for me.

However, perhaps the events that adult Sheldon remembers about his father and his parents occurred when he was older than his current portrayal on YS?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jr461 said:


> I don't really care since I like YS so if it doesn't tie into every aspect of the TBBT references to his childhood it won't detract from it for me.
> 
> However, perhaps the events that adult Sheldon remembers about his father and his parents occurred when he was older than his current portrayal on YS?


That's my thought, but from what I can tell from where they are now, there seems to be very little conflict between Mary and George other than normal stuff that loving families have. I wonder if the knock 3x event that Sheldon recalls on TBBT is what eventually creates the conflict. Right now, the show does not want to go there, and maybe they want to promote this show as more kid friendly so it might never get there.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I saw Jim Parsons on another show and he said he came up with the idea for the show because he has a nephew who is super smart and always doing crazy things. He never intended it to be about Sheldon. The CBS executives are the ones who decided it was going to be Young Sheldon, instead of another kid. They didn't care about TBBT canon.


That's interesting.

I really don't mind that everything doesn't 'match up'. They are sitcoms and I have a looser standard for sitcoms, in terms of hard-core realism. Heck, I've watched 'The Simpsons' for almost 30 years. Those folks never age and only have 4 fingers per hand. 

If I get some chuckles and an 'awww' here and there, I'm happy. This show definitely gives me that.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Another thing to consider is that when there's these stories about his father, some of them may already be in the past in YS timeframe. For example, the affair may have already happened. Sheldon did say his mom threw herself into religion after his father started acting up, and she's pretty far into it already in YS. They could have had their rough patch already.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Spring Break from college when he was 13...






So that should be season 5 of Young Sheldon, if they go in real(ish) time.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

But considering that Big Bang didn't have him knocking 3 times until it was into season 2, we can probably throw out any 'history' of him doing it.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Yeah. There's a lot of artistic license involved. He didn't start out knocking like that, and then it became something he did out of caution, and now it's a full compulsive-obsessive routine.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I love this scene so much! They were soooooo happy that Sheldon was in Sunday school and had no idea of what a huge mistake that would be.






Oh my! I forgot that my Tivo clipped the ending. I didn't see his "church" until just now. HAHAHAHAHAHA. Sheldon with his own religion AND Billy Sparks!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And, as if on cue, we have a major argument between Sheldon’s parents.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I cracked up so much last night when I saw Sheldon fire up Eliza on his Tandy! 
Never played with the original version of Eliza, but did play around with the speaking derivative, Dr. Sbaitso, bundled with the original sound blaster. (Though I think a couple of the program's responses were a little too intelligent - still laughed a bunch that they pulled that out)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> I cracked up so much last night when I saw Sheldon fire up Eliza on his Tandy!
> Never played with the original version of Eliza, but did play around with the speaking derivative, Dr. Sbaitso, bundled with the original sound blaster. (Though I think a couple of the program's responses were a little too intelligent - still laughed a bunch that they pulled that out)


I loved Eliza. I played with her even before Sheldon. On DEC-10 in college.

About a year ago, we were talking about Eliza at work at lunch and comparing her to Siri, so we fired up Siri to get psychological help.

Me: Siri, my friend is considering suicide. What can I do?
Siri: Sorry, Tony, I cannot update your contacts for you.

Cold.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> And, as if on cue, we have a major argument between Sheldon's parents.


Yup. Now we have seen an argument. Also, since she has been hiding money for a while, I bet she has been doing it due to other issues on their marriage.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

The set details in the 1979 Radio Shack were excellent. But I am unsure about the mouse'on the Tandy...I recall when I first experienced a PC in 1988, there was no graphical interface. Can someone clarify my "memory" for me, please?


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

jilter said:


> The set details in the 1979 Radio Shack were excellent. But I am unsure about the mouse'on the Tandy...I recall when I first experienced a PC in 1988, there was no graphical interface. Can someone clarify my "memory" for me, please?


The show is set in about 1989, and the timeframe is right for the Tandy 1000SL. It had MS-DOS burned into it so that it boot quickly, and used Deskmate, which was a GUI that sat on top of DOS. Deskmate wasn't as graphical as Windows or the Mac, but it did use a mouse and have "windows".


----------



## domat (Apr 16, 2007)

jilter said:


> The set details in the 1979 Radio Shack were excellent. But I am unsure about the mouse'on the Tandy...I recall when I first experienced a PC in 1988, there was no graphical interface. Can someone clarify my "memory" for me, please?


Did they say it was 1979? I don't think the tandy 1000 came until the mid 80s. I actually had one and don't remember a mouse.

Guess my memory is faulty As the photo above proves lol.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I worked at Radio Shack from 1976 to 1984. The Tandy 1000 wasn't released until a couple of months after I left.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

My question had a typo, sorry. I meant to type 1989.
But boy, would my childhood had been different if personal computers were around in 1979 <grin.>.
Eta: I mean mass market.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I had a TRS80 back in maybe 1982 or 3ish? Needed a cassette tape recorder to load the programs in - you would play a tape cassette for like a half hour, and then you could run the program. And I had that Eliza program. It was worthless. Why did we think that was neat/


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

The first TRS80's came out in the late 70's: we had one as well. The low end came with 4K of memory; we had the higher-end with 16K of memory. The cassette loading was slow (although not 30m slow--there wasn't enough room on the system to load that much data!!) The craziest thing about that system was that the entire computer was in the keyboard! The monitor was just a CRT basically. So you couldn't be a pound-away typer .

However there were some really great games for that system. All the Infocom games were fantastic. I had Deathmaze 5000 and Asylum. Starfighter. What they lacked in graphics they made up for in originality and playability.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

madscientist said:


> The craziest thing about that system was that the entire computer was in the keyboard! The monitor was just a CRT basically. So you couldn't be a pound-away typer .


I remember the first game I bought for the TRS-80 was a summer Olympics game. I think it had 10 different events. And all the running was done by smashing the spacebar. I played it for about 5 minutes and had the same thought you did, this can't be good for the system.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

When the TRS-80 was first conceived, Mr. Tandy's thought was to place an initial order for 3000 and if they didn't sell they could be used in the stores for accounting. That initial order sold out very quickly and were backordered for months. Radio Shack didn't start using TRS-80's for store accounting until the Model III or IV (I can't remember for sure). The external hard drive was a massive 5mb and retailed for $1999.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

jilter said:


> My question had a typo, sorry. I meant to type 1989.
> But boy, would my childhood had been different if personal computers were around in 1979 <grin.>.
> Eta: I mean mass market.


I was long out of childhood by 79. The small home computers did change my life though. I was a janitor at first, and then worked in a department store selling electronics. I got a Timex home computer as a toy because, well... COMPUTER!!!!! It turns out I was naturally good with it, my partner thought I'd be good with the computerized typesetting system at the printer where he worked and talked me (and them) into giving me a chance (which, after a lot of pain on everyone's part, turned out to be wonderful as I made the machine do things they didn't think it could do). There I got exposed to the PC clones, got one, and another friend talked me into coming to work for her in the State doing PC support. Then another friend talked me into going to his agency to learn networking. What was an adult hobby turned into my long-term career path. Man, I loved those days. Computers were so new and fresh and different and fun.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

What I like best about YS...
...No laughtrack.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> What I like best about YS...
> ...No laughtrack.


I honestly hadn't noticed. I really don't pay attention to that. I also can go to a comedy club and watch the comedy without the laughter distracting me. I am so talented.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I honestly don't get why laugh tracks are so distracting. For those of us of a certain age, we've been watching them all our lives. I don't even notice if there is one or not anymore.

As for the Tandy, they did mention 1989. My own experience, with a non Tandy MS-DOS PC from the late 80s is that I had a mouse because some games and programs used them, but it was not really a necessity for me until my first PC with Geoworks Ensemble (Google it!), and by the time I had Windows 3.0, the mouse had become a necessity.

I loved Sheldon's fascination with the PC, because it was much like mine. As soon as I could afford to buy a computer I did. And for me, the PC changed my career.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> What I like best about YS...
> ...No laughtrack.


Noticed this in the first episode, and it's a welcome relief from 99% of sitcoms...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Steveknj said:


> I honestly don't get why laugh tracks are so distracting.


I find it distracting when the same (or similar) track is used over and over for the same (or similar) situation. Worse is when a laugh track is used over a live audience reaction.



Steveknj said:


> &#8230;As for the Tandy&#8230;


Brough back memories of the "TRS 80", or more affectionally know as the "TRASH 80"


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Laugh tracks are only distracting when the jokes aren't funny.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Good point.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

vman41 said:


> Laugh tracks are only distracting when the jokes aren't funny.


Exactly. If you're laughing along, you don't notice them as much. When a joke isn't funny, but still gets a huge laugh, you notice it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I find it distracting when the same (or similar) track is used over and over for the same (or similar) situation. Worse is when a laugh track is used over a live audience reaction.


Very few of these shows actually use a "laugh track." They have live audiences and they're just recording the audience's laughter. Mixing in pre-recorded laughs is called "sweetening" and most of these shows swear they don't do that at all.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

The Tandy was very nostalgic for me, we had one of them, but I keep trying to remember exactly which model it was. Part of me wants to say it was a 1000EX. I do remember it was great because a lot of games looked better on a Tandy because of the better graphics. And Eliza was definitely amusing, because I remember running into it back then too (although it was less funny when I had to work on modifying a lisp version of it in high school).

The Tandy wasn't the first computer we had in the house, we started with an Heathkit H89 that came in monthly shipments that you had to assemble until you got the computer completely together. My dad used to let me help him with parts of that (which was probably pretty brave on his part given how much that probably cost at the time).


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I honestly don't get why laugh tracks are so distracting. For those of us of a certain age, we've been watching them all our lives. I don't even notice if there is one or not anymore.
> .


I quickly gave up on the Big Bang Theory. I know, I know - it's a live studio audience. If so, they are high as kites. Even though I don't watch it, the show seems inescapable - it's before some things I record, or it's running on the live station as I pull up menus. And I cringe at a gut-busting guffaw after virtually every single line on the show. For confirmation, I'll watch and count sentences between the raucous laughter. I can't remember ever counting more than 3. The show *is* funny, it's just way too distracting to have this level of laughter over what might be smile-worthy.

Carry on


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

First few season of the BBT were very good, then they became ok, and since it's become Nerd "Friends", with marriages and babies, it's just bad.

I still enjoy watching re-runs of the first few seasons.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> First few season of the BBT were very good, then they became ok, and *since it's become Nerd "Friends"*, with marriages and babies, it's just bad.
> 
> I still enjoy watching re-runs of the first few seasons.


You say that like it's a bad thing. I always liked Friends


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Steveknj said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing. I always liked Friends


I'm saying that the BBT ran out of original ideas.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Maybe this is one thing for which I can be grateful that my hearing is going wonky, mostly with the tinnitis and my ears are always blocked, because I swear - I've never noticed canned laughter on any show. I just flat don't hear it. I guess I'm glad because having to hear multiple things at the same time makes my head explode and then I cannot hear any of it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I'm saying that the BBT ran out of original ideas.


Every sitcom eventually runs out of ideas. Heck, they all recycle the same 20 plots between all shows  It's all in how it's executed. I think TBBT executes really well. With that said, after a lot of years, shows get stale. Happens all the time. For me there's still enough laughs that I still watch.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

BBT still gets some good laughs out of me. Not like it used to, but still some good stuff. Like when Raj found out the girl he just slept with is married, but separated.

Raj: How long were you separated?
Nell: About two weeks. 
Raj: Oh. That's not a lot of weeks. Actually, it's the bare minimum needed for the plural "weeks".

Or the first time you heard Halley cry. I almost bust a gut.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I honestly could not have told you if BBT or any other sitcom I watch had a laugh track... I don't notice them at all.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I quickly gave up on the Big Bang Theory. I know, I know - it's a live studio audience. If so, they are high as kites. Even though I don't watch it, the show seems inescapable - it's before some things I record, or it's running on the live station as I pull up menus. *And I cringe at a gut-busting guffaw after virtually every single line on the show*. For confirmation, I'll watch and count sentences between the raucous laughter. I can't remember ever counting more than 3. *The show *is* funny, it's just way too distracting to have this level of laughter over what might be smile-worthy.*
> 
> Carry on


I still watch BBT but agree with this concerning either studio or canned laughter. It is far too frequent and robust for nearly every line uttered and that makes it distracting to me - the wild, raucous laughter after just mildly amusing lines (and not just BBT - this applies to most shows for which there is laughter included - it's as if they have to prompt the at home audience as to what's funny).

Back to YS, I am enjoying it very much. it has been very well done and extremely well cast from the main characters to the ancillary ones. And no studio or canned laughter!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I truly feel sorry for those of you who care if there is laughter during a show or not. There is a level of joy missing in your lives because of something that really does not matter. It’s like hating a musical performance because of the singers dress color.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> First few season of the BBT were very good, then they became ok, and since it's become Nerd "Friends", with marriages and babies ...


The first season was filled with Caltech and Pasadena jokes that I got and my wife just looked at me quizzically. "Was it actually like that". "Oh yeah, just not nearly that funny."

For me, your post was a good sales pitch for Friends. If that's what BBT evolved to be then I should add Friends to my streaming rotation once I start running low on SF series.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Seinfeld was better


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The laughter in BBT is not my preference, but I'm fine with it. However, last weekend my kids were watching Fuller House on Netflix and that was RIDICULOUS!! The audience goes crazy any time anyone does anything, and the laughter is way over the top and most of the time unnecessary. And the plots are so predictable. Several times I said a line before the character did and my kids looked at me like, "Have you seen this one before?" No, it's just that the writers are complete hacks and that's why it's captured the attention of my kids that are under 10.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

bobcarn said:


> BBT still gets some good laughs out of me. Not like it used to, but still some good stuff. Like when Raj found out the girl he just slept with is married, but separated.
> 
> Raj: How long were you separated?
> Nell: About two weeks.
> ...


I might be late to the party on this, but I recall seeing, for the first time, on the credits that Pamela Adlon 'plays' the baby.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

sharkster said:


> I might be late to the party on this, but I recall seeing, for the first time, on the credits that Pamela Adlon 'plays' the baby.


Yup, there she is in the IMDB listing as "Halley Wolowitz". What an inspired choice! Now I want a cross-over episode with "Better Things"!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

It was a surprise to see Shane ("The Shield") on the last ep of BBT.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

ej42137 said:


> Yup, there she is in the IMDB listing as "Halley Wolowitz". What an inspired choice! Now I want a cross-over episode with "Better Things"!


Would have been a better crossover if King of the Hill was still around


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I truly feel sorry for those of you who care if there is laughter during a show or not. _*There is a level of joy missing in your lives because of something that really does not matter*_. It's like hating a musical performance because of the singers dress color.


That's just a gross over-statement. I strongly dislike the canned laffter, but it, in no way, diminishes my enjoyment of a show or my "joy in life"...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> I truly feel sorry for those of you who care if there is laughter during a show or not.... *It's like hating a musical performance because of the singers dress color.*


More like hating a musical performance because the singers performance is "enhanced" (i.e. lip syncing)


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> More like hating a musical performance because the singers performance is "enhanced" (i.e. lip syncing)


Eh I care more about how stopping for laughter disrupts the flow than I do whether the laughter is canned, sweetened, un-sweetened but prompted, or totally spontaneous.. So I'd say, for me, it's more like hating a musical performance because the audience interrupts it with applause every 90 seconds.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Eh I care more about how stopping for laughter disrupts the flow than I do whether the laughter is canned, sweetened, un-sweetened but prompted, or totally spontaneous.. So I'd say, for me, it's more like hating a musical performance because the audience interrupts it with applause every 90 seconds.


Like trying to listen to the State of the Union Speech purely for the content and not for the political grandstanding.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder if you are viewing the production of a show you love, and you know your laughter is being recorded, if maybe you laugh harder and longer than you normally would.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> More like hating a musical performance because the singers performance is "enhanced" (i.e. lip syncing)


Not at all. How does it change the script, the performance? It doesn't.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> That's just a gross over-statement. I strongly dislike the canned laffter, but it, in no way, diminishes my enjoyment of a show or my "joy in life"...


If you can still enjoy a show with laughter (I will not say canned because most shows say they don't use canned laughter and saying it is canned assumed they are lying), then you must not strongly dislike it. If it takes away ANY of your enjoyment, then it diminishes your joy. The amount varies from person to person.

However, I was writing about people who won't watch a show because there is laughter. They are denying themselves an amount of joy if they would enjoy it otherwise.

Honestly, I cannot connect to that thought process. Other than the famous Ricky laugh and the Oh My lady on I Love Lucy, I cannot tell you without watching at the moment which shows have laughter and which do not. When it was posted here about Sheldon, I had to stop and think about it


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> Not at all. How does it change the script, the performance? It doesn't.


It changes the performance as it is no longer a performance but a recording with the performer following along.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> It changes the performance as it is no longer a performance but a recording with the performer following along.


Cynical much?

The audience laughs at the performance. The performers pause and wait for the laughter to die down before speaking their next lines. This is all planned in the script and not something unexpected. The performers aren't "following along," they're leading the audience to the various laugh points. And there is nothing "recorded."


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

DevdogAZ said:


> Cynical much?
> 
> The audience laughs at the performance. The performers pause and wait for the laughter to die down before speaking their next lines. This is all planned in the script and not something unexpected. The performers aren't "following along," they're leading the audience to the various laugh points. And there is nothing "recorded."


Cynical? Maybe.
But to believe that the laughter is not canned and sweetened? Nieve.

Do you know how many takes of the same sceen/joke are done? Don't get the same laugh on take 12.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Cynical? Maybe.
> But to believe that the laughter is not canned and sweetened? Nieve.
> 
> Do you know how many takes of the same sceen/joke are done? Don't get the same laugh on take 12.


From reading accounts of people who have been to a taping, I think they only run through the scenes a couple times each. And I think they have two taping sessions, so that probably means they go through each scene about four times, but the audience is different for the second two times. And they tend to tweak the performances a bit between takes, so the audience isn't seeing the exact same thing both times.

And don't underestimate the power of crowds. When you put 200+ people who are big enough fans of the show that they're willing to sacrifice an entire day to go wait in line before the taping, and when you have a seasoned warm-up act to get everyone excited before and between takes, it's not at all surprising to think the audience would have strong reactions, even when viewing a scene for the second time.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> If you can still enjoy a show with laughter (I will not say canned because most shows say they don't use canned laughter and saying it is canned assumed they are lying), then you must not strongly dislike it. If it takes away ANY of your enjoyment, then it diminishes your joy. The amount varies from person to person.
> 
> However, I was writing about people who won't watch a show because there is laughter. They are denying themselves an amount of joy if they would enjoy it otherwise.
> 
> Honestly, I cannot connect to that thought process. Other than the famous Ricky laugh and the Oh My lady on I Love Lucy, I cannot tell you without watching at the moment which shows have laughter and which do not. When it was posted here about Sheldon, I had to stop and think about it


I just watched a few of the YouTubes of BBT with laughter removed. Large pauses between non-funny lines. Decided I'd try another one - Friends. Less pausing and it was funny. Now maybe BBT clips are purposefully cherry picking, but what I saw was weirdly angry, passive aggressiveness. I've enjoyed plenty of shows with laughter. But whatever they do on BBT is, to me, intolerably over the top. It almost seems like a cheap way to have a shorter show.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Then why do the laughs sound like the same dozen people?

Not only are the BBT scripts getting lazy, so is editor that does the laughtrack


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> I wonder if you are viewing the production of a show you love, and you know your laughter is being recorded, if maybe you laugh harder and longer than you normally would.


Absolutely. They may not used "canned laughter" because they do actually record the audience's real laughter, but that doesn't mean it isn't "enhanced".

Years ago, I went to a live filming of a Two and a Half Men episode and they did everything they could to make sure everyone laughed loud at every punchline. There was a warm-up guy who coached the audience when to laugh. If a scene needed multiple takes, he'd remind us to laugh just as hard the second or third time we heard the punchline.

Also, everyone was seated about an hour before the actual filming started (the warm-up guy came out and told some jokes and did some banter with the audience, then they showed us an older episode in-full before they started), and I was sitting next to one open seat. About 5 minutes before they started, a man came in and filled the seat. He seemed to know the warm-up guy and the people who worked there and had a very loud and distinctive laugh. I'm pretty sure he was a plant, essentially a human laugh track.

While I believe that when you watch that episode, it was genuinely the laughter that was recorded in the studio that night, I also know that they did everything in their power to make the laughter as boisterous as they could.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> It changes the performance as it is no longer a performance but a recording with the performer following along.


Huh?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Cynical? Maybe.
> But to believe that the laughter is not canned and sweetened? Nieve.
> 
> Do you know how many takes of the same sceen/joke are done? Don't get the same laugh on take 12.


The word is naive.

Anyway, since you obviously believe the people making the shows are lying and that you are right, I see there is no reasonable discussion on the topic with you.

You are even throwing contradictory terms around.

Enjoy your hate of shows with laughter.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Really, your now comentinq in my typo's ?

WoW.

Anyways, if you want to believe that TV comedies do not edit and sweeten the laughtrack then that is nieve.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Such dramatics! It is actually possible to not like something about a show but still overall enjoy and look forward to that show.

For me I don't like the over the top laughter on literally every line intended to amuse. I don't stop watching shows because of it; if I think it's funny enough (without being prompted) I'll stay with it (like the BBT). 

MASH was a great example of this - while the laughter was canned it was frequent and overdone. And, in my opinion, so out of place on that show. Yet I watched every episode when it was first run and so many times since.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> From reading accounts of people who have been to a taping, I think they only run through the scenes a couple times each. And I think they have two taping sessions, so that probably means they go through each scene about four times, but the audience is different for the second two times. And they tend to tweak the performances a bit between takes, so the audience isn't seeing the exact same thing both times.
> 
> And don't underestimate the power of crowds. When you put 200+ people who are big enough fans of the show that they're willing to sacrifice an entire day to go wait in line before the taping, and when you have a seasoned warm-up act to get everyone excited before and between takes, it's not at all surprising to think the audience would have strong reactions, even when viewing a scene for the second time.


Well said. To me, it's the difference between seeing a sporting event with 50,000 of your best friends at a stadium or watching the game at home on your TV. You're going to be more "in the moment" watching a game live at the stadium. So the audience is going to laugh together and it MAY seem artificial, but it's not, it's what happens when there's a lot as opposed to a few. You get more reaction.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jr461 said:


> Such dramatics! It is actually possible to not like something about a show but still overall enjoy and look forward to that show.
> 
> For me I don't like the over the top laughter on literally every line intended to amuse. I don't stop watching shows because of it; if I think it's funny enough (without being prompted) I'll stay with it (like the BBT).
> 
> MASH was a great example of this - while the laughter was canned it was frequent and overdone. And, in my opinion, so out of place on that show. Yet I watched every episode when it was first run and so many times since.


The funny thing about MASH is that it was one of the first shows to actually have episodes WITHOUT a laugh track (and if I recall the stories around that, they had to FIGHT to have those episodes done that way with CBS. Like I said, i don't even notice if there's one or not. I think certain kinds of sitcoms like TBBT lend themselves to one, and other types, like The Good Place, are certainly better off without them. Or, maybe.....that's just because both are funny either way and that's just the way they are presented to me. Who knows? I laugh at both.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> First few season of the BBT were very good, then they became ok, and since it's become Nerd "Friends", with marriages and babies, it's just bad.
> 
> I still enjoy watching re-runs of the first few seasons.


Yeah, once Penny got her drinking hidden better it wasn't as good.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> The funny thing about MASH is that it was one of the first shows to actually have episodes WITHOUT a laugh track (and if I recall the stories around that, they had to FIGHT to have those episodes done that way with CBS. Like I said, i don't even notice if there's one or not. I think certain kinds of sitcoms like TBBT lend themselves to one, and other types, like The Good Place, are certainly better off without them. Or, maybe.....that's just because both are funny either way and that's just the way they are presented to me. Who knows? I laugh at both.


What makes me notice it is the level to which the laughter exceeds many of the lines (or expressions, etc). When something is truly LOL funny it is not so noticeable. Often, however, events and lines are more amusing than they are out loud laugh generating. So it's this incessant riotous laughter that follows almost every line that jumps out for me. Again, it's not going to make me stop watching if I like a show but I'd prefer if it wasn't there.

Shows without them, such as YS or The Good Place, I find more enjoyable (than if they had the laughter) - I'm not hit over the head literally constantly when things are intended to be funny.

Alternatively, why not add laughter when there's a funny line in a drama, like This is Us or other "serious" shows? Sometimes there's humor - why not loud, raucous laughter when this happens? Or a few "awwws" when there's something sentimental or sad? It seems we're only hit in the face with how we're supposed to react with comedies. Do viewing audiences of non-comedies have a more evolved ability to evoke the appropriate emotion and response?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

jr461 said:


> What makes me notice it is the level to which the laughter exceeds many of the lines (or expressions, etc). When something is truly LOL funny it is not so noticeable. Often, however, events and lines are more amusing than they are out loud laugh generating. So it's this incessant riotous laughter that follows almost every line that jumps out for me. Again, it's not going to make me stop watching if I like a show but I'd prefer if it wasn't there.
> 
> Shows without them, such as YS or The Good Place, I find more enjoyable (than if they had the laughter) - I'm not hit over the head literally constantly when things are intended to be funny.
> 
> Alternatively, why not add laughter when there's a funny line in a drama, like This is Us or other "serious" shows? Sometimes there's humor - why not loud, raucous laughter when this happens? Or a few "awwws" when there's something sentimental or sad? It seems we're only hit in the face with how we're supposed to react with comedies. Do viewing audiences of non-comedies have a more evolved ability to evoke the appropriate emotion and response?


Well, added laughter or audible audience reactions like "Ohhh" or "Awww" would be clearly canned in a single camera show like Young Sheldon. The show is filmed like a movie, with one camera, one scene at a time, and pieced together afterwards. There is no place for a live audience, and no way the performers could be reacting to an audience's response. Single camera shows like The Good Place use the flexibility of a single camera production to focus on the nuances of the actors lines and reactions. It's a subtle show, and the use of canned audience responses could overwhelm the nuance.

Other shows, like TBBT are presented more like almost a televised play: the actors perform before a live audience, and can react to their response.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

There's also this. We are different. So what might seem not funny to us, could be funny to someone else. So people laughing at something you don't think is funny, might just be because THEY think it's funny. I could watch a whole episode of The Beverly Hillbillies and not laugh once, yet it was one of the most popular shows on TV at the time. So apparently SOME people found it funny.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

MikeCC said:


> Well, added laughter or audible audience reactions like "Ohhh" or "Awww" would be clearly canned in a single camera show like Young Sheldon. The show is filmed like a movie, with one camera, one scene at a time, and pieced together afterwards. There is no place for a live audience, and no way the performers could be reacting to an audience's response. Single camera shows like The Good Place use the flexibility of a single camera production to focus on the nuances of the actors lines and reactions. It's a subtle show, and the use of canned audience responses could overwhelm the nuance.
> 
> Other shows, like TBBT are presented more like almost a televised play: the actors perform before a live audience, and can react to their response.


I get all that and it just comes down to the levels to which the audience laughs to _everything_ which is what stands out with me. I can't help but think these reactions are in some way prompted to be emphasized to higher levels than perhaps they would otherwise be. And yes, while some things are funnier to some people than others (like Steve's Beverly Hillbillies example, with which I agree!), I find it hard to believe that an entire audience _always_ thinks _everything_ that is intended to be funny is _always_ the same extreme level of funny. That's the crux of my issue with it.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I liked when Granny was smoking crawdads.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Howie said:


> I liked when Granny was smoking crawdads.


I think a show like that (not to get TOO off topic here) appeals to certain demo which I'm not of. Same with Green Acres, Petticoat Jct and other southern rural set comedies that I just can't relate to. But that's me, and that's my point, everyone has a different definition of funny. I get the point that EVERYTHING is not equally funny, but I guess if you get 50% laughing at once it can sound around the same as a full audience. (and I agree, I think they turn up the laughter).


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I think a show like that (not to get TOO off topic here) appeals to certain demo which I'm not of. Same with Green Acres, Petticoat Jct and other southern rural set comedies that I just can't relate to. But that's me, and that's my point, everyone has a different definition of funny. I get the point that EVERYTHING is not equally funny, but I guess if you get 50% laughing at once it can sound around the same as a full audience. (and I agree, I think they turn up the laughter).


I watched all of those in my childhood and thought they were hilarious. I'm sure they wouldn't play as well for me now days.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Came back to this to say how very much I am enjoying YS, and wow! Where is the discussion about the show?
Anyway, a definite hit in my book. I still can not quite embrace Mom (the show) as much as I would like to, and I need a decent sitcom to look forward to.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Howie said:


> I watched all of those in my childhood and thought they were hilarious. I'm sure they wouldn't play as well for me now days.


Green Acres et al were HUGE hits. They didn't appeal to any specific demographic. They weren't intended to. You were far from alone enjoying them and they still mostly hold up. The latter Hillbillies not as much but Petticoat Junction is sweet and a Green Acres was ahead of its time for oddball comedy.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw a Volkswagen Tiguan commercial with I'm pretty sure was actress that plays sister in it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jilter said:


> Came back to this to say how very much I am enjoying YL, and wow! Where is the discussion about the show?
> Anyway, a definite hit in my book. I still can not quite embrace Mom (the show) as much as I would like to, and I need a decent sitcom to look forward to.


I haven't watched that show, but I have watched YS.  Leonard's show probably wouldn't be as good.

As far as YS, as a stand-alone show, I really like it. As Sheldon's childhood, it doesn't work for me. First of all, adult Sheldon's voice-overs are done with Sheldon's voice but not with his character. The character doing the voice-over seems like a fairly normal person, not the mess that is adult Sheldon.

Also, young Sheldon seems to be more well-adjusted than adult Sheldon, though I suppose that Sheldon could have regressed to the point he is as an adult. Maybe it was the death of his father or some other incident.

I do hope that we finally see the brother in BBT. We have seen his mom and sister already of course.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

markz said:


> Also, young Sheldon seems to be more well-adjusted than adult Sheldon ...


Check. The show has to be funny. Being tortured by bullies more days than not would never be funny.

But you can't name a show Young Guy More Normal Than Most and have it work. So they depict a kid smart enough to be put ahead several grades without being bullied. In other words some sort of Star Trek utopia that never happens in actual life.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

dfreybur said:


> Check. The show has to be funny. Being tortured by bullies more days than not would never be funny.
> 
> But you can't name a show Young Guy More Normal Than Most and have it work. So they depict a kid smart enough to be put ahead several grades without being bullied. In other words some sort of Star Trek utopia that never happens in actual life.


Hasn't Sheldon talked about being bullied on BBT?

But I agree, it wouldn't be very entertaining. The only way to make it entertaining would be for Sheldon to always get even. That would be predictable and boring.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> Hasn't Sheldon talked about being bullied on BBT?
> 
> But I agree, it wouldn't be very entertaining. The only way to make it entertaining would be for Sheldon to always get even. That would be predictable and boring.


We did see him "tortured" by a "bully" in the pilot. Billy Sparks held a chicken up near his face. We have to remember that Sheldon's perception of the world is not quite normal. Not saying he wasn't bullied at some point but his recollections may not jibe with how we see reality.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> We did see him "tortured" by a "bully" in the pilot. Billy Sparks held a chicken up near his face. We have to remember that Sheldon's perception of the world is not quite normal. Not saying he wasn't bullied at some point but his recollections may not jibe with how we see reality.


That's a question that's been discussed here but not really sussed out by Lorre or the show runners (if they are not the same). We know older Sheldon is the narrator, so are we seeing the events in the show as Sheldon remembered them, or, are we seeing them as they actually happened (which may or may not be the same)?


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> That's a question that's been discussed here but not really sussed out by Lorre or the show runners (if they are not the same). We know older Sheldon is the narrator, so are we seeing the events in the show as Sheldon remembered them, or, are we seeing them as they actually happened (which may or may not be the same)?


Sheldon is supposed to have a well above average memory even compared to other professors at Caltech. His memories could well have happened exactly as he remembers and they would still be highly biased as they are from his perspective. But even doing a show as a "he said; she said" type of double perspective would not be popular.

Young Sheldon is an okay compromise of enough jokes to be funny and enough nerd perspective to maybe help some people get an idea of how different others are. We are all different in some way, normal in other ways.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> That's a question that's been discussed here but not really sussed out by Lorre or the show runners (if they are not the same). We know older Sheldon is the narrator, so are we seeing the events in the show as Sheldon remembered them, or, are we seeing them as they actually happened (which may or may not be the same)?


I think we are seeing things as they are but the commentary is from Sheldon's perspective. The Billy Sparks chicken I mentioned is an example. Sheldon's perspective was that Billy was a big bully.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

dfreybur said:


> Sheldon is supposed to have a well above average memory even compared to other professors at Caltech. His memories could well have happened exactly as he remembers and they would still be highly biased as they are from his perspective. But even doing a show as a "he said; she said" type of double perspective would not be popular.


Sheldon is supposed to be one of the few that truly has an eidetic memory so his accuracy is probably pretty good.
(Hence why he was able to remember MeeMaw's brisket recipe.) 
Whether he colors his recollections is another matter.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Sheldon is supposed to be one of the few that truly has an eidetic memory so his accuracy is probably pretty good.
> (Hence why he was able to remember MeeMaw's brisket recipe.)
> Whether he colors his recollections is another matter.


Yes. But not so much colors as doesn't understand the social interactions.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. But not so much colors as doesn't understand the social interactions.


Right or to put it another way, his interpretation of things. As an example, take his (usual) inability to detect sarcasm - he could remember exact events or dialogue but interpret such things exactly opposite of their intentions.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I know it’s been discussed ad nauseam here that the characters are not necessarily the same as we learned of on BBT. But every time I see the dad, I keep expecting a beer swillin’, wife-beater-shirt-wearin’ guy, who at some point is bad enough for Mary to put ground up glass in his meatloaf. 

So when this guy appears I’m taken aback by the fact that he seems to be a decent guy, so far. 

Something really bad must happen to change him so drastically. 

Yeah, I know all the arguments, but Sheldon, (Chuck Lorre), painted such a bleak and memorable mental picture, that it’s hard to forget.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The Fire Extinguisher scene in the last ep was funny (MeMaw: _Lets keep this between us, ok?_ Missy: _I'm gonna tell eveyone!_)


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

markz said:


> I haven't watched that show, but I have watched YS.  Leonard's show probably wouldn't be as good.....


/blushing. Since the "L" is not near the "S" on the keyboard -I can only say that was an awful mistake! or I was posting drunk. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Little mistake tonight. Meemaw talked about how she keeps trying to quit, but her purse is full of butts & scratchoffs.

This season is set in 1989. Texas didn't have a Lotto until 1991.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I enjoyed Jason Alexander in the episode, and I am not typically a fan of his--he actually was acting.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Big mistake as well. There's no way the version of Sheldon from BBT was ever a talented triple threat (actor, singer, dancer). That felt more like the writers just wanted to show off Iain Armitage's talents, rather than writing something consistent with the character.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah, nothing that adult Sheldon has said or done would lead me to believe that he's a good singer, dancer, or actor.
I'd buy some musical talent though because it was stated previously in the show that he has perfect pitch.
(And actors don't take a lot of drugs?)

But, it is a comedy.....


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Yeah, nothing that adult Sheldon has said or done would lead me to believe that he's a good singer, dancer, or actor.


I agree. Plus, an episode of TBBT has Sheldon asking Penny for acting lessons.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

1. I didn't think that young Sheldon was all that good. 

2. People can grow out of their childhood abilities . . . .


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I didn’t know Alexander could sing. If that was, indeed, him.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

JYoung said:


> Yeah, nothing that adult Sheldon has said or done would lead me to believe that he's a good singer, dancer, or actor.
> I'd buy some musical talent though because it was stated previously in the show that he has perfect pitch.
> (And actors don't take a lot of drugs?)
> 
> But, it is a comedy.....


And we keep forgetting, this isn't a strict TBBT prequel.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> I didn't know Alexander could sing. If that was, indeed, him.


He was a Broadway star (even won a Tony) before he was on Seinfeld. He was in The Producers. He's been in several TV/movie musicals. He can definitely sing.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As the male lead in television's production of "Bye Bye Birdie."


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Who could forget his answering machine on Seinfeld, too. 

"Believe it or not, George isn't at home, please leave a message at the beeeeeep... I must be out or I'd pick up the phone... Where could I beeeeee.... Believe it or not, I'm not home!"


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

DevdogAZ said:


> He was a Broadway star (even won a Tony) before he was on Seinfeld. He was in The Producers. He's been in several TV/movie musicals. He can definitely sing.


I did not know that. The first I ever knew of him was on Seinfeld.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Big mistake as well. There's no way the version of Sheldon from BBT was ever a talented triple threat (actor, singer, dancer). That felt more like the writers just wanted to show off Iain Armitage's talents, rather than writing something consistent with the character.


Yeah, this was the first episode I really didn't like all that much (even the pilot, which I didn't think was great, was better than this one). I felt it was completely out of character, first that Sheldon would even care about doing that, and second that I never though of Sheldon having stage fright. Also, Jason Alexander playing a Texas teacher seemed like a bit of odd casting. I thought he did a decent job, but to me, he's too much of a NY area guy for me to believe it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> Who could forget his answering machine on Seinfeld, too.
> 
> "Believe it or not, George isn't at home, please leave a message at the beeeeeep... I must be out or I'd pick up the phone... Where could I beeeeee.... Believe it or not, I'm not home!"


To this day, his head bobs and facial expressions to that make me laugh uncontrollably .


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Agree. 100%.


Steveknj said:


> Yeah, this was the first episode I really didn't like all that much (even the pilot, which I didn't think was great, was better than this one). I felt it was completely out of character, first that Sheldon would even care about doing that, and second that I never though of Sheldon having stage fright. Also, Jason Alexander playing a Texas teacher seemed like a bit of odd casting. I thought he did a decent job, but to me, he's too much of a NY area guy for me to believe it.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Wow, that little girl in ep 17 has already mastered the look of death. And, I’m warming up to the twin. I really wasn’t fond of her at first. 

I have to feel for Billy Gardell. So many years on a hit series, with his own parking space, royal treatment, etc. And now, having the studio gate guard say: “Park in the guest lot. It’s 4 blocks over.” 

I noticed that Iain Armitage is picking up some of Parsons vocal rhythms. You could hear it in the way he says “No.” 

I was pleased that CBS All Access is now releasing programming same day. I don’t know how long they embargo it, but both YS and BBT were online by 11:00pm Central.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I felt it was completely out of character, first that Sheldon would even care about doing that, and second that I never though of Sheldon having stage fright.


Sheldon in BBT has stage fright. (See S3E18, "The Pants Alternative.")


Spoiler: Spoiler for BBT



He almost didn't accept a major University academic award because he was required to give an acceptance speech. It's only because Penny got him drunk that he was willing to go on stage.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

LoadStar said:


> Sheldon in BBT has stage fright. (See S3E18, "The Pants Alternative.")
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler for BBT
> ...





Spoiler



And showed them Uranus.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

RGM1138 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And showed them Uranus.


...actually HIS


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> I noticed that Iain Armitage is picking up some of Parsons vocal rhythms. You could hear it in the way he says "No."
> 
> I was pleased that CBS All Access is now releasing programming same day. I don't know how long they embargo it, but both YS and BBT were online by 11:00pm Central.


I too noticed the actor getting the inflection of Parsons. I noticed it most in his conversation with his mother while getting bandaged. Might have been the same "No.", but a few of the lines in that scene seemed to allow me to imagine a young Sheldon more so than anything else to date.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Does anyone else watch older episodes of TBBT (on TBS or wherever) and start to look at the things Sheldon does and think about Young Sheldon and how the character evolved or didn't? I watched last night the episode where Amy tested Sheldon's need for closure on everything, and wondered what happened in his childhood that cause that character trait and wondered if YS would touch on that. 

As an aside, I think we're started to see a bit of Sheldon's dad's not so great side especially in this last episode. He's not a full on jerk, but there's a bit of him starting to lose some interest in his wife showing through. Now granted, a lot of guys probably need some space like that, but with us knowing what will eventually happen, you can see the issues starting to bud.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Watching some old "Sunny", and forgot that the actor that plays his Dad also played Tom Ponderosa.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> As an aside, I think we're started to see a bit of Sheldon's dad's not so great side especially in this last episode. He's not a full on jerk, but there's a bit of him starting to lose some interest in his wife showing through. Now granted, a lot of guys probably need some space like that, but with us knowing what will eventually happen, you can see the issues starting to bud.


I like the Dad character, and the actor, Lance Barber--this is one area where I would be just as happy to have an alternative reality (or a very delayed reality, at least). I mean, if they can explain away Dan's death on "Roseanne" . . . .


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I like the Dad character, and the actor, Lance Barber--this is one area where I would be just as happy to have an alternative reality (or a very delayed reality, at least). I mean, if they can explain away Dan's death on "Roseanne" . . . .


I still side on the fact that what we "know" about his dad came from Sheldon. I don't remember his mother deriding him. And Sheldon is hardly a good judge of people.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

TonyD79 said:


> I still side on the fact that what we "know" about his dad came from Sheldon. I don't remember his mother deriding him. And Sheldon is hardly a good judge of people.


I seem to remember a few jabs at him from Mary. Maybe nothing really critical, but at least some negative thoughts. Unfortunately, I have no idea which episode(s).


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Does anyone else watch older episodes of TBBT (on TBS or wherever) and start to look at the things Sheldon does and think about Young Sheldon and how the character evolved or didn't? I watched last night the episode where Amy tested Sheldon's need for closure on everything, and wondered what happened in his childhood that cause that character trait and wondered if YS would touch on that.


Yeah, they showed a couple of weeks ago where his disdain for geologists came from.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> I seem to remember a few jabs at him from Mary. Maybe nothing really critical, but at least some negative thoughts. Unfortunately, I have no idea which episode(s).


But nothing to the level of Sheldon. Heck, she jabs at him in Young Sheldon, too. She jabs at anyone who isn't 100% into her religion.

All I'm saying is that the current discussion that tries to say that the continuity doesn't exist continually rejects that these are Sheldon's memories. Memories of a guy so has a slanted view on the world. Which means the continuity can be a lot more in sync than surmised.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

TonyD79 said:


> But nothing to the level of Sheldon. Heck, she jabs at him in Young Sheldon, too. She jabs at anyone who isn't 100% into her religion.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the current discussion that tries to say that the continuity doesn't exist continually rejects that these are Sheldon's memories. Memories of a guy so has a slanted view on the world. Which means the continuity can be a lot more in sync than surmised.


Yes, I suppose that's true, given Sheldon's view of life.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I swear if anyone starts talking about this or that not being BBT canon, I'm going to shoot someone.

Can't we just enjoy a 22 minute sit-com spinoff for what it is??!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Hank said:


> I swear if anyone starts talking about this or that not being BBT canon, I'm going to shoot someone.
> 
> Can't we just enjoy a 22 minute sit-com spinoff for what it is??!


Speaking about TOS Kirk on TNG . . . .


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hank said:


> I swear if anyone starts talking about this or that not being BBT canon, I'm going to shoot someone.
> 
> Can't we just enjoy a 22 minute sit-com spinoff for what it is??!


If the sitcom was about some random 10 year old genius attending HS, sure. The problem is, you can't separate the two because they are connected. What you CAN do is what has been suggested...assume that the version of Young Sheldon that we are seeing is from Old Sheldon's POV and that it's skewed based on his idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, of course it's older Sheldon's POV. Older Sheldon is our narrator.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Well, of course it's older Sheldon's POV. Older Sheldon is our narrator.


We know he's narrating it. What we don't know if what we are seeing is his complete recollection of the situation or if we are seeing what REALLY happened. Either way, it's impossible to unlearn what we already know about Sheldon, so there are always going to be questions regarding older vs. younger Sheldon.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I just enjoy the show.
Missy is a 'hoot'


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> I just enjoy the show.
> Missy is a 'hoot'


And I still am mesmerized by Zoe Perry's voice and accent, as a younger version of her mom's, Laurie Metcalf's.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> And I still am mesmerized by Zoe Perry's voice and accent, as a younger version of her mom's, Laurie Metcalf's.


Wait, I thought we weren't supposed to link the two shows? 

Yeah, you'd think that Zoe and Laurie were somehow related


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Wait, I thought we weren't supposed to link the two shows?


I can't help it--I hear Zoe and my mind flips to her mom (as a longtime Laurie Metcalf admirer).


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Hank said:


> I swear if anyone starts talking about this or that not being BBT canon, I'm going to shoot someone.
> 
> Can't we just enjoy a 22 minute sit-com spinoff for what it is??!


You new here?


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I had to do a double-take when I recognized the actor who plays Young Sheldon's dad as the bully from Leonard's high school who he meets years later for dinner...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tom Ponderosa!


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I still side on the fact that what we "know" about his dad came from Sheldon. I don't remember his mother deriding him. And Sheldon is hardly a good judge of people.


That's how I look at it too. He's actually only ever directly said once or twice (or maybe only once) that his dad wasn't a very good parent. Other things we derived from what he said. He said his dad liked to drink. Well, he does. Meemaw too. But it's us who assumed he was a raging alcoholic. The arguments his parents had sounded like they were awful, but that was through his filter. By his own filter, Meemaw is the greatest thing in the world, but she was also a real jerk when she met Amy. So just like when he says "this is the worst day of my life" because the toaster overcooked his toast, I have to attribute some things to his hyperbole.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Does anyone else watch older episodes of TBBT (on TBS or wherever) and start to look at the things Sheldon does and think about Young Sheldon and how the character evolved or didn't? I watched last night the episode where Amy tested Sheldon's need for closure on everything, and wondered what happened in his childhood that cause that character trait and wondered if YS would touch on that.
> 
> As an aside, I think we're started to see a bit of Sheldon's dad's not so great side especially in this last episode. He's not a full on jerk, but there's a bit of him starting to lose some interest in his wife showing through. Now granted, a lot of guys probably need some space like that, but with us knowing what will eventually happen, you can see the issues starting to bud.


Well, Mary definitely requires a heck of a lot of patience. Though I don't see anything that suggested he was being jerkish. Truthfully, the whole family has flaws. Meemaw is an antagonist, Mary is almost unyielding, doesn't compromise well, and almost bullies George, George Jr. is a total slacker, and Missy.... Missy, Missy, Missy.... she's a terror.

I love them all.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

A bit of a shocker at the end of the season finale as it's revealed that the Sheldon narrating Young Sheldon is some time in the future and he and Amy will eventually have children (and he writes relationship agreements for them).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I caught that.

I will admit that I went into this show thinking that it was going to be a BBOS.
But it's far better than I expected it to be.

I also want to mention how much I liked the subplot in last week's episode where George is trying to connect with Missy and admits he doesn't know how.
And then winds up taking her to Red Lobster which I thought was well done.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love this show. And the peeks into the future just add to it, but it could stand alone. Now we have our first "roommate agreement."


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

The final line about the children was very understated and short, but was very touching and surprising and spoke volumes. I loved it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Remember before the season began, and there was so much speculation about this show and if it would be any good/how _could _it be good? And now it's turned out to be such a nice show, at times better than the more formulaic and (kinda situation-comedy stiff) TBBT.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I wonder if the mention of children opens the door for another spinoff - Sheldon Jr.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

midas said:


> I wonder if the mention of children opens the door for another spinoff - Sheldon Jr.


Chuck Lorre's retirement fund . . . .


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Mikeguy said:


> Chuck Lorre's retirement fund . . . .


I think he already had that by Dharma & Greg. By Two and a Half Men, he had f*** everybody 
money.

He has an estimated net worth of $600-800 million.

I would LOVE to live in that neighborhood.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> He has an estimated net worth of $600-800 million.


That's his _personal_ account? Wow. I mean, I've watched his shows and enjoy (some of) them, but that's when life starts sounding silly/preposterous. (And, I bet he would agree.)


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Mikeguy said:


> That's his _personal_ account? Wow. I mean, I've watched his shows and enjoy (some of) them, but that's when life starts sounding silly/preposterous. (And, I bet he would agree.)


Yeah, it's not too shabby for a college dropout. Of course, the divorce probably took a few shekels. But, I don't think he'll need Social Security.

But, that's just walking around money for Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg. As of April, he's worth about $70 Billion. Give or take a billion or two.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, it's not too shabby for a college dropout. Of course, the divorce probably took a few shekels. But, I don't think he'll need Social Security.
> 
> But, that's just walking around money for Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg. As of April, he's worth about $70 Billion. Give or take a billion or two.


Yeah, but look at all the good that FB does for us all.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I caught that.
> 
> I will admit that I went into this show thinking that it was going to be a BBOS.
> But it's far better than I expected it to be.
> ...


I didn't like the pilot but the show has grown on me. I thought they couldn't pull off this type of show with what we know about the character on TBBT. I like the show a lot.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

One recent direction that I hope gets stalled and veered from:

I like Annie Pots and the character she plays, but there has been an inordinate amount of attention on that character, almost overshadowing the others (and that role often is portrayed so broadly), including Sheldon and his mother. I'd like to see a "self-correction" there--


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> One recent direction that I hope gets stalled and veered from:
> 
> I like Annie Pots and the character she plays, but there has been an inordinate amount of attention on that character, almost overshadowing the others (and that role often is portrayed so broadly), including Sheldon and his mother. I'd like to see a "self-correction" there--


I agree. Seems the second half of the season has had a LOT of mee-maw, in some cases to the exclusion of Sheldon.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

...and for the next spin-off -- "Young Mee-Maw".


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I especially liked the plot of Dad taking Missy out to Red Lobster because that's what she asked to do, and how excited she was to go with him. Seems like they both enjoyed it.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Every time I watch I think about how they're going to deal with George's death, which we all know will happen when Sheldon is 14. I kinda wish we didn't know that.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> I especially liked the plot of Dad taking Missy out to Red Lobster because that's what she asked to do, and how excited she was to go with him. Seems like they both enjoyed it.


It was incredibly sweet and touching.


Satchel said:


> Every time I watch I think about how they're going to deal with George's death, which we all know will happen when Sheldon is 14. I kinda wish we didn't know that.


Well, maybe he really didn't die . . . . Du-du-du-dum.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sheldon is my least favorite character on this show, so I don't mind them having episodes that feature other characters. I loved George and Missy at Red Lobster. The Mee Maw centric episodes have been fun.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I read an interview a couple of weeks ago with one of the showrunners and they mentioned that because the show is told in flashback, they aren't necessarily limited to telling everything in a linear way or following a strict timeline. It sounds like they're going to try to stretch out Sheldon's high school years as long as they can, depending on how the child actors age.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I especially liked the plot of Dad taking Missy out to Red Lobster because that's what she asked to do, and how excited she was to go with him. Seems like they both enjoyed it.


I loved that scene! So touching.


----------

